# Litter Training Anyone?



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

Penelope is a year old and I doubt her previous owner (or owners?) tried to litter train her. I am aware that not all HH's can be litter trained but I believe if I am persistent enough I would be able to... I take excellent care of my animals and make sure they all get separate bonding time with me and lots of free space etc. I'm assuming she's warm up to me in no time shes quite social already ... How would I go about litter training her... would I pick up her poop and put it in the litter box has anyone done this? also maybe at a year old she is just too set in her ways to train? I will try anyways, there can't be any harm in trying.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

That's the basic method, relocate poop to the litter box and hope the hog catches on. You never know, even at a year and she might catch on. Many also place the litter box under the wheel, since hogs are prone to using the bathroom while running. Neither of my guys are actually litter trained, but when they go, they jump on their wheel and run a little.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Putting the litter pan under the wheel seems like the most popular idea, but who knows, some people just put a little bit of toilet paper on the foot of the wheel so when they step off their feet get a little wipe, not sure if that works well though. 

Good luck!! I dont think she would be too old to learn something new, just be persistent


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks 

Now I've been putting her poop into her litter box and put it off the side/almost underneath her wheel and it looks alright in the cage but how do I go about this when she is out of her cage roaming around the living room?


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

That's actually a really good question, i imagine its just, clean it up lol i dont really think you can put a litter box in a small area and have the hedgie go to it like a cat does.


----------



## LaurenRose (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm really excited to say I was able to train a year and half old hedgehog to use a litter box. The funny part is it has recently started happening and mostly by accident.

I had tried months back to litter train Sprocket but the litter got in his penile sheath so I took it out. Recently, I have been rearranging placement of items in his cage and notice he was pooping where his food use to be kept. I imagine he enjoys it also because it is under a shelf and basically an enclosed area. So, I added a plastic tub under the shelf with an opening. He has been using it every night. Of course, he still messes the wheel.

[attachment=0:32ky7lqj]cage setup.jpg[/attachment:32ky7lqj]

So, just stick with it. Your hedgie may surprise you like mine.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

LaurenRose said:


> I'm really excited to say I was able to train a year and half old hedgehog to use a litter box. The funny part is it has recently started happening and mostly by accident.
> 
> I had tried months back to litter train Sprocket but the litter got in his penile sheath so I took it out. Recently, I have been rearranging placement of items in his cage and notice he was pooping where his food use to be kept. I imagine he enjoys it also because it is under a shelf and basically an enclosed area. So, I added a plastic tub under the shelf with an opening. He has been using it every night. Of course, he still messes the wheel.
> 
> ...


Your loft doesn't look enclosed. Maybe it's the angle of the picture? But the front of it looks just open? If not you should enclose it. Hedgies have bad depth perception and will fall and hurt themselves even from a small height. 
But either way congrats on getting your hedgie to go in the litter box :3

I don't know really how I got Opal to go in the litter box. But it's the only place she poops unless she's out with me for to long. As they get older they can hold it better. At least with Opal she tries not to poop out of the cage. Hedgies are smart. Just keep doing what your doing and it should work.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

holtzchick said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now I've been putting her poop into her litter box and put it off the side/almost underneath her wheel and it looks alright in the cage but how do I go about this when she is out of her cage roaming around the living room?


She will associate the litter box with pooping, so just take out the litter box and the wheel during play time and place it near her so that she knows where it is.

I don't have Kashi's litter box out when I take him out for bonding, but he'll let me know when he needs to go to the bathroom (he's usually very cuddly, but he'll get squirmy). When he does this, I just take him back to the cage, let him do his business, and then bring him back out for some more bonding...


----------

